# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Eliaksen joukkoliikennekuvagalleria

## Elias

Päätinpä mainostaa omianikin kuviani täällä. Eliaksen joukkoliikennekuvagalleriassa on pääasiassa kuvia Tampereelta, joskin jotain vanhoja lomakuviakin Helsingistä ja Tallinnasta löytyy. Tässä tammi-toukokuussa on otettu kuvia järjestelmäkameralla, joten niissä on hyvä laatu. Toki vanhojakin kuvia saa katsoa, mutta suosittelen näiden uudempien katsomista.

** Tammikuu 2012*

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Perjantai+27.1.2012/

* Viimeiset kuvat liikenteessä olevasta *TKL #417:sta, Scania OmniCity-nivelestä.*
* Talvisia kuvia uudesta Volvo 8900-autosta, TKL #1.
* Muutamia kuvia rautatieasemalta

** Helmikuu 2012*

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Nekalan%20l...a%2026.2.2012/

* Kuvia *Nekalan linja-autovarikolta*

** Huhtikuu 2012*

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+20...v%E4+laatu%29/

* Muutamia junakuvia
* Pimeitä tunnelikuvia
* Linja 5 ja sen koko video, sekä lauantaipäivän erikoisuuksia

** Toukokuu 2012*

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu%202012/

* 201 kuvaa linja-autoista
* *TKL #407*, Carrus City U-nivelauto linjoilla 28 ja 16. Sisätilakuvia paljon, myös ei linjalla-kuvia.
* Paunu #121 sisätilakuvia ja ulkokuvia linjalta 90
* Paunu #137 linjalla 15
* Kuva *palaneesta Paunu #68*:sta
* Kuvat kaikista TKL:n *Volvo 7000A*-nivelautoista, sisätilakuvia myös paljon.
* TKL *#229* linjalla K26

   

Päivittelen ja otan kuvia joka kuukausi, toukokuun kuvia oli liikaa, koska piti kuvata kaikki nämä poistuvat autot.. Kuvia saa kommentoida ja otan ilomielin kommenttia vastaan! Tähän aiheeseenkin saa jättää kommentia ja palautetta. Saat myös selailla muuta sivua, mutta siellä on digikameralla otettuja kuvia, joita en pidä kovin edustusarvoisina ja tyylikkäinä..  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

** Kesäkuu 2012*

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Kes%E4kuu+2012/

* TKL #87 linjalla 4.
* TKL #239 sisä- ja ulkokuvat linjalta 5.
* Länsilinjat #24 linjalla 85K.
* Möttö #31 sisäkuvat ja ulkokuvat linjalta 11 Pereestä.
* Länsilinjat #11 sunnuntaina linjalla 85
* Viimeiset kuvat linjasta *K12*, ja sen autosta #632, sekä linjan 12 autosta #628.
* Kuvia linjasta 10 ja 17 niiden päätepysäkeiltään (Pispalanharjusta ja Vehmaisista), sekä sisäkuvat.

   

Päätin päivittää näin kuun alusta, kun tuli kesäaikataulutkin, niin on paljon kuvia..  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Kesän mittaan tuli Asuntomessuilta paljon kuvia Vuoreksesta ym. muualla. 8.8. kuvasin poikkeuksellisesti auton #407 kesäkaudella linjalla 30. Kesältä muutenkin ihan suhteellisen paljon kuvia.

Syyskuukin on saatu alkuun Tahmelan ja Lielahden kuvilla, elokuussakin muutamia kuvia talviaikataulukauden aloituksesta.

*Kesäkuu 2012 (klikkaa kuviin)*

 

*Heinäkuu 2012 (klikkaa kuviin)*
Kuvia asuntomessuilta, Tesomalta, Haukiluomasta ja museojuna Valtterista.

 

*Elokuu 2012 (klikkaa kuviin)*
Kuvia Virosta, Asuntomessuilta, muutama kuva Helsingistä, Tampereen talviaikataulukausi ja kesäkauden nivel linjalla 30. Myös kuvia TKL:n uusista käytetyistä Volvoista, sekä #629:stä sisältä ja ulkoa linjalla 37, #425 linjalla 30 ja #426 linjalla 18. Mainittakoon myös #407 linjalla 16, tosin siitä tuli huono kuva.



*Syyskuu 2012 (klikkaa kuviin)*
Kuvia Tahmelasta ja Lielahdesta (kesken).



Yritän päivittää jatkossa enemmän, mutta saa sitä sivuakin käydä muutenkin aina välillä katsomassa ilman että kirjoitan aiheeseen..  :Very Happy: 

www.elias.1g.fi/kuvat/

----------


## Elias

Pieni tilannepäivitys. Eli siis näillä näkymin kuvat.fi-palvelu on muuttumassa maksulliseksi 1.11. mutta se ei menoa haittaa, sillä kai sen 36e vuodessa voi maksaa. Uusia kuvia syyskuulta: jääkiakkopelien lisälinjat Y99.

Ja nyt on siis etusivukin käytössä jossa näkyy uusimmat päivitykset ja pyörii uusimmat 3 kuvaa: http:/elias.1g.fi

Ja lisää kuvia vielä tulossa syyskuun aikana.

----------


## Elias

Tilannepäivitys taas. Pro-versio ostettu 2014 asti + kuvasivustolla pieni remontti (muutan kansioita silleen että 2011, 2012, digi(2011)/järjestelmäkamera, tammi ym., eli vuosi-kamera-kuukausi, niin helpompi lukee sivua. Joten sivua on vaikee lukea 2011 kuvien osalta ja ehkä muidenkin vähän aikaa mutta kyllä sieltä jotain selvää saa. 2012 kuvia en vielä arkistoi ennen vuoden vaihtumista kun muuten linkit alkaa sekoileen. Uusia kuvia ei oo vielä tullu mutta perjantaina tulee.  :Wink:

----------


## Elias

*Syyskuun kuvasto* saatu valmiiks tänään. 10 uutta kuvaa tänään valtaväylän silloilta ja Y2 mahtuu myös mukaan.

http://elias.1g.fi/

----------


## Elias

*Lokakuun kuvasto* on saatu aluilleen. Muutamia taiteellisia kuvia mukana sekä Kaukajärvi-Annala-alueelta + valtaväylältä kuvia. Tervetuloa sivulleni katselemaan niitä!

Muutama otos:

----------


## Elias

*Jatketaan lokakuun kuvastoa* uusilla kuvilla, jotka on otettu tänä aamuna. Keskustorin aamuliikenteestä kuvia, mm. Y17, Y21, Y3, Y35 ja muita herkkuja, kuten 90:n tuplalähtö ja Lauri Helken mainosbussi. Se selviää vain katsomalla niitä! Taiteen ystäviäkään ei unohdettu; heillekkin on varattu kuvansija muutamilla syksyisillä kuvilla.

Joukossa myös "125 linjalla 22", ainakin kuljettaja vaihtoi niin kilvet Hämeenkadulla 5 sekunniksi ja sitten takas linjalle 15.. Tämä ehti tallentua filmillekkin.  :Wink: 

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Lokakuu+2012/

Muutamia otoksia:

----------


## Elias

*Hurhadin kuvankäsittelyyn..* ja hienoja kuvia tulee! Eilen kokeilin ensimmäistä kertaa ja nyt pari kelpo julkaisukelpoista tavaraa jo tullut tuotettua. Eli oon käsitelly bussien kuvia ja yhden pihlajanmarjakuvankin syyskuvakilpailua varten toiselle sivulle.. Mun mielestä on ainakin hienoa jälkeä, onko teidän mielestä? Katsokaa ja saa kommentoida!

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Omaa+tavaraa/ 

 :Wink:

----------


## Elias

*Käynnistetään marraskuu muutaman kuvan voimin*. Jotain pimeäkuvauspelleilyä yritin mutta nyt jää vähemmän aikaa kuvaamiseen kun alkaa tulla pimeetä. Tässä muutamia kuvia. Kuvat Linnainmaalta ja Keskustorilta.

  

Lisää kuvia osoitteessa

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Marraskuu+2012/

----------


## Elias

*Marraskuun kuvasto saa jatkoa*, kun kävin tänään kuvaamassa Pyynikillä linja-autoja ja Hervannassa kauppakeskus Duon järjestämän pikkujouluilotulituksen. Tässä vähän maistiaisia.   :Wink: 

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Marraskuu+2012/

----------


## Elias

*Marraskuun kuvasto* saatu loppuun. Lihavoitua tekstiä napsauttamalla voi ihailla tuloksia.

*Joulukuun kuvasto* saatu alkuun. Jotain kuvailua lumessa ja tietysti näitä uusia Volvo 8900LE-telejä.

----------


## Elias

Nyt on sitten uusi videokamera käsillä, jolla sitten aattelin tehdä videoita Tampereella joukkoliikenteen autoista ja reiteistä. Toivomuksia mistä aloittaisin? Linja, auto?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nyt on sitten uusi videokamera käsillä, jolla sitten aattelin tehdä videoita Tampereella joukkoliikenteen autoista ja reiteistä. Toivomuksia mistä aloittaisin? Linja, auto?


Toivoisin reittivideota linjalta 10 Paunun Volvon kyydistä.  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Olen tosiaan kuvannut linjan 10 reitin Pispalanharjulta Keskustorille: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H13nO...ature=youtu.be
Ja linjan 2 reitin Rauhaniemestä Pyynikintorille: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlABfN8pWoY

*Joulukuun kuvasto* saatu loppuun, lihavoitua tekstiä napsauttamalla voi mennä katselemaan kuvia.

*Tammikuun kuvasto* saatu alkuun.

Olen tässä nimennyt tammikuun kansion kuvat niissä olevan auton ja linjan perusteella, ja tarkotus ois saada myös muut kansiot tehtyä samallalailla (nimi muodossa "liikennöitsijä auton numero (linja)", esim "TKL 10 (28)"). Saas nähdä tosin jaksaako, mutta tätä kautta pystyisi sivun hakua käyttämällä löytämään kuvia tietystä autosta.

----------


## Elias

Kaikki kuvat huhtikuusta asti nimetty periaattella "liikennöitsijä autonnumero (linja)", kuten esimerkiksi "Paunu 122 (10)". Tampereen kaupunkiliikenne on lyhennetty muotoon TKL.
Haun avulla löytyy kuva kaikista TKL:n autoista lukuunottamatta näitä:

Kuvaamattomat tai parempaa kuvaa vailla olevat autot:

TKL #5
TKL #7
TKL #11
TKL #12
TKL #13
TKL #17
TKL #225
TKL #226
TKL #244
TKL #253
TKL #257
TKL #285
TKL #286
TKL #634
TKL #641
TKL #644
TKL #651
TKL #653
TKL #654
TKL #655
TKL #659

21 autoa kuvaamatta. (112/133 autoa kuvattu)

Paunulta on myös aika paljon autoja jo kuvattu (ainakin Paunu 120-131 näin tärkeimpänä, sekä seutuautoja), sekä jos kiinnostaa pelkästään linjat niin sitten vaan hakuun linja, esimerkiksi "(71B)". Toki on Länsilinjoiltakin kuvattu kaupunkiautoja ja ehkä muutama seutuauto.

Tammikuulle olen päivittänyt jo aika paljon kuvia, 122 kuvaa tällä hetkellä jo ja lisää luvassa: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2013/

Tavoitteena on saada hybrideistä parempia kuvia ja kuvata kuvaamattomia TKL:n autoja tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Elias

Tammikuu jo puolessavälissä ja taitanee tulla ennätys kuvissa. Toukokuussa on 200 ja tammikuussa jo 181 ja lisää tulossa. Näin tärkeimpänä tammikuun kansiossa on mm. TKL #17, TKL #11, TKL #12, uusia Volvo-telejä.. ja kaikkea, myös muutama kuvaamaton! Katsokaa ihmeessä, nyt jo on näin paljon katseltavaa ja lisää siis tulossa.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2013/

----------


## Elias

Päivitystä taas, tilastotietoa:

Olen kuvannut 96.94% TKL:n käytössä olevista autoista, 127/131 autosta. 4 autoa on kuvaamatta, jotka ovat numeroiltaan 7, 226, 641 ja 654. Näitä siis metsästämään lähipäivinä, hyvin olen saanut kuvattua.

Kuvasivustolla on myös paljon uusia kuvia, esimerkiksi LL #67, TKL #631 ja muita ennen kuvaamattomia autoja.

Tammikuussa on jo huimat 300 kuvaa! Ennätys sekä kuvissa että kävijämäärässä, kiitos kaikille kävijöille!  :Wink: 

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2013/

----------


## bussifriikki

> Päivitystä taas, tilastotietoa:
> 
> Olen kuvannut 96.94% TKL:n käytössä olevista autoista, 127/131 autosta. 4 autoa on kuvaamatta, jotka ovat numeroiltaan 7, 226, 641 ja 654. Näitä siis metsästämään lähipäivinä, hyvin olen saanut kuvattua.
> 
> Kuvasivustolla on myös paljon uusia kuvia, esimerkiksi LL #67, TKL #631 ja muita ennen kuvaamattomia autoja.
> 
> Tammikuussa on jo huimat 300 kuvaa! Ennätys sekä kuvissa että kävijämäärässä, kiitos kaikille kävijöille! 
> 
> http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2013/


Hyviä kuvia! Näitä on mukava näin stadilaisena katsella, muiden kaupunkien busseja.

----------


## Elias

Kiitos!  :Smile: 

Tammikuun kuvasto on saatu loppuun, huikeat 314 kuvaa tammikuun kansiossa. Koska kuvia on näin paljon, olen vaihtanut kuvien järjestyksen päivämäärän mukaisesti. Alhaalla on uusimmat kuvat ja ylhäällä vanhimmat, uskon tämän helpottavan tammikuun kansion selaamista. Kiitos kaikille kävijöille tammikuussa, uusi kävijäennätys sivulla!

14 kuvaa siis lisätty tänään Nekala-Viinikka -alueelta ja tammikuun kuvasto saatu loppuun.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2013/

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hyviä kuvia olet ottanut!  :Smile: 

Itse tulee käytyä niin harvoin Tampereella, että on mukava nähdä kuvia sieltä.

Myös tuo uusi järjestys on mielestäni selkeämpi, kun tietyn päivän kuvat ovat aina samassa kohdassa. Toivoisin, että tulet järjestelemään kuvasi jatkossakin samalla tavalla.

----------


## Elias

Kiitos palautteesta!

Aion palautteen johdosta jatkossa käyttää samaa mallia vastedeskin, näin helmikuusta lähtien. Muilla kuukausilla ei sen sijaan ole enää niin paljoa väliä, sillä niitä ei päivitetä.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Jees, minäkin kannatan tuota päivämäärän mukaan järjestämistä. Omasta mielestäni jotenkin selkeämpi niin.  :Smile: 
Jos saa ehdotuksen esittää, niin voisitko laittaa kuvien tietoihin avainsanoja, jotta voi löytää esimerkiksi tietyn bussimallin.

----------


## Elias

Jees, jo 57 kuvaa helmikuulta. Tiedä sitten mikä kuvausinto on tullut.  :Smile:  Kuvia muutamasta ihmeellisestä havainnostakin, kuten 424/5 ja 221/5.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Helmikuu+2013/

Ja enää vain yksi TKL:n auto kuvaamatta, TKL #7! Kaikki muut löytyy!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

> Ja enää vain yksi TKL:n auto kuvaamatta, TKL #7! Kaikki muut löytyy!


Ja tuota TKL #7 ei edes kannata lähteä metsästämään ja bongailemaan liikenteeseen kun voi tulla aikas kylmä!  :Razz:  Meinaan on aika hankala kuvata koska makaa hallissa aika kauas vielä luultavasti!  :Icon Frown:  Tällä hetkellä seisonnassa. Katsotaan tuleeko vielä kalua  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

> Ja tuota TKL #7 ei edes kannata lähteä metsästämään ja bongailemaan liikenteeseen kun voi tulla aikas kylmä!  Meinaan on aika hankala kuvata koska makaa hallissa aika kauas vielä luultavasti!  Tällä hetkellä seisonnassa. Katsotaan tuleeko vielä kalua


Jep, uskoisin että TKL #256 tulee ennemmin liikenteeseen.

Paljon uusia lumisia kuvia Helmikuulta, mm. Härmälästä & Pirkkalan rajalta.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Helmikuu+2013/

Kuvat ovat päivämääräjärjestyksessä, joten ne lienee helppo löytää.  :Wink:

----------


## Elias

Helmikuu paketissa, 242 kuvaa tuli otettua. 

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Helmikuu+2013/

Maaliskuu jo alussa, jo 66 kuvaa löytyy mukaanlukien aamun erikoislinjoja.  :Wink: 

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu+2013/

Kuvia saa kommentoida, kehitysehdotuksia otetaan vastaan jne. Toistaiseksi en jaksa lisätä kuviin mitään sen erikoisempia tunnisteita kun auton ja liikennöitsijän, sillä siihen menee ikä ja terveys. Oli kova homma saada noin +1000 kuvaankin auto ja liikennöitsijä. Kritiikistä en myöskään suutu. Kiitos kaikille kävijöille, helmikuussa kävijöitä oli keskimäärin muita kuukausia enemmän!  :Smile: 

2012 kuvat siirretty omaan kansioonsa.

----------


## Elias

Maaliskuussa jo 152 kuvaa. Muun muassa linjan 15 poikkeusreitti Viinikassa, teliauto linjalla 2 ja TKL 648:n sekoilevat linjakilvet.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu+2013/

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu+2...kilpi+bugi.MOV

----------


## Elias

Lisää kuvia maaliskuulta.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu+2013/

Selailun voi aloittaa tästä kuvasta http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu%2...47%20(30)c.JPG ja liikkua sitten oikealla nuolinäppäimellä eteenpäin.

----------


## Elias

Uusia kuvia Pirkkalasta ja muualta:

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu+2013/

Selailun voi aloittaa täältä asti:

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu+2...%A4+mainos.JPG

Lisäksi TKL #7kin on viimein kuvattu järjestelmäkameralla eli nyt on kaikki TKL:n käytössä olevat autot kuvattu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

Hyviä kuvia Tampereelta! Kuvat ovat teknisesti onnistuneita ja bussitkin ovat komeita  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> nyt on kaikki TKL:n autot kuvattu!


Ei varmasti kaikki ole, missä Wiimalaiset ovat?  :Wink:

----------


## Elias

> Ei varmasti kaikki ole, missä Wiimalaiset ovat?


Huoh.. tällä tarkoitin TKL:n käytössä olevia autoja, jonka varmaan tiesitkin jo. Älä viitsi näsäviisastella.

Kiitos Bussifriikki.

----------


## jtm

> Huoh.. tällä tarkoitin TKL:n käytössä olevia autoja, jonka varmaan tiesitkin jo. Älä viitsi näsäviisastella.
> 
> Kiitos Bussifriikki.


Missä TKL #160 on kun en löydä?  :Laughing:

----------


## Elias

> Missä TKL #160 on kun en löydä?


Laita hakuun TKL 160, niin pitäis löytyä kyllä. Sisätilat ja kaikki on kuvattu.  :Wink:  Se on tuo suurennuslasi yläkulmassa.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Arkisto+201...12/TKL+160.JPG

----------


## Elias

Maaliskuu on nyt paketissa, ei mitään sen erikoisempaa oo tullu lisää, loppukuun kun oon ollu kipeenä.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu+2013/

250 kuvaa, kyllä se määrä on lisääntyny huomattavasti vuoden 2013 aikana verrattuna vuoteen 2012. Huhtikuu sitten kolkuttelee aikanaan sivulle.

----------


## Elias

Huhtikuulta jo tullut muutamia kuvia, ellei joku ole jo huomannut.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+2013/

Ei mitään sen ihmeellisempää oo ollu liikkeellä. Kaksi viimeisintä tänään otettua kuvaa on muokattu, tulis yleisestikin kuvista parempia jos jaksais muokata.

----------


## Elias

Huhtikuun kansiossa jo 127 kuvaa. Uusimmat kuvat mm. jäähallilta Tapparan finaaliottelun liikenteestä, Takahuhdista ja Ikealta. Mukana myös kuvia Hyhkystä, Länsilinjat #93 hinausauton perässä ja Paunun liikenteestä Sääksjärvellä.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+2013/

Tästä voi aloittaa ellei ole sitten viimeviestin jälkeen käynyt:

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+20...%A4+mainos.jpg

----------


## Elias

Uusia kuvia mm. Hervanta-Lempäälä aamuvuorosta, uudesta TKL:n teli 8900 Volvosta TKL #18, kuvia paljon sisältä, ohjaamosta ja ulkoa ja muuta yleistä. Epilänkadulta kuvattu Länsilinjoja myös.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+20...+seutupys..JPG

Tästä voi aloittaa jos ei oo käyny sitte viime päivityksen.

----------


## Elias

Huhtikuun kansio on nyt valmis.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+2013/

Toukokuu aloitettu vapun poikkeusreiteillä ja -liikenteillä. 66 kuvaa.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+2013/

*www.elias.1g.fi*

----------


## Elias

Yli 100 uutta kuvaa tullut mm. Viron bussiliikenteestä, Helsingistä ja laivoista.

Tästä voi aloittaa selaamaan:

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+20...ilinjat+75.jpg

----------


## Elias

Uusia kuvia, noin 70 kuvaa mm. Linnanmäen tilausajobusseista, Tampereelta ja Helsingistä muutama kuva.

Tästä voi aloittaa selaamaan:

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+20...1+%2830%29.JPG

 :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Noin neljäkymmentä uutta kuvaa Hervannasta. Olen ottanut tavoitteeksi, ettei Keskustorilta tulisi yhtään turhia kuvia vaan siellä kuvaan tästä lähin vain erityisen mullistavat havainnot.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+20...64+%285%29.JPG

Tällä kertaa jaksoin hieman muokkaillakin joittenkin kuvien laatua paremmaksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Toukokuun kansio on valmis, lopputuloksena 290 kuvaa.

Tästä voi lähteä selaamaan jos ei ole käynyt sitten viime päivityksen
http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+2013/IMG_1085.JPG

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+2013/

Samalla Tampereen joukkoliikenteen talvikausi päättyy sunnuntaina ja maanantaina alkaakin jo kesäaikataulukausi.

----------


## Elias

Kesäkauden kuvasto alkuun noin 30 kuvalla.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Kes%C3%A4kuu+2013/

 :Smile:

----------


## niinekas

Hienoja kuvia!  :Wink: 

/niinekas/

----------


## Elias

Kiitos Niinekas! Mukava kun alalla työskentelevätkin katsovat kuviani.  :Very Happy: 

Kesäkuu lienee nyt paketissa, noin vajaa 60 kuvaa tuli: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Kes%C3%A4kuu+2013/

Heinäkuu alkuun jostain Ylöjärveltä n. 30 kuvalla: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4kuu+2013/

----------


## niinekas

Käyn katsomassa olenko jäänyt kuvan, mutta ei oo vielä jäänyt.  :Frown:  Niin että milloin tulet linjalle kuvamaan.  :Cool: 

/niinekas/

----------


## Elias

Joo no mulla on tuhansia kuvia ja satoja kuljettajia niissä varmaan, kyllä jossain kuvassa saatat olla!  :Smile:  Kuvailen yleensä noin kerran viikossa, perjantaina tai lauantaina lähden varmaan linjojen 2, 10, 13 ja 22 poikkeusreittejä kuvaamaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Elias

Muutamia uusia kuvia sitten viime päivityksen, tästä voi aloittaa: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4k...1+%287T%29.JPG

Teliautot linjalla 3 ja 5 sekä muutamia kuvia linjojen 10, 13 ja 22 poikkeusreitiltä yliopistolla.

----------


## Elias

Muutamia uusia kuvia mm. Helsingistä ja Tallinnasta

Tästä voi aloittaa selailun http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4k...9_Sr1+3020.JPG

----------


## Karosa

> Muutamia uusia kuvia


http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4k...ibus_kuski.jpg

En tiennytkään, että sinun hommasi on kytätä kuljettajien hommia, ja salakuvata heitä.
(En silti sano että puhelimen käyttö olisi sallittua ajon aikana.)

----------


## Elias

Menee vaan hermo tuollaisiin kuljettajiin, kun Tampereen paikallisliikenteessäkin tapaa sellaisia kuljettajia joiden on pakko ajon aikana sitä Facebookia kännykästään näppäillä ja välillä katsella eteenpäin ja sitten jatkaa.. Vaarallista, etenkin kun tuo kuva on otettu moottoritiellä 100 km/h vauhdissa.

----------


## Elias

Uusia kuvia, tästä voi aloittaa

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4k...5+%2821%29.JPG

Myllypurosta, Tesomalta, Sarankulmasta Volvo bus centeristä ym.

Niinekas bongattu, jos ei kuvalla, niin Keskustorilla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## niinekas

> Niinekas bongattu, jos ei kuvalla, niin Keskustorilla.


Mutta ei kuvassa, voi harmi....   :Sad: 

/niinekas/

----------


## Elias

Heinäkuu paketissa 93 kuvan myötä. Tästä voi aloittaa jos ei viime päivityksen jälkeen ole katsonut kuvia. Härmälästä ja Hervannasta yhdeksän kuvan satsi vain, ei muuta uutta ollut heinäkuussa.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4k...42+%281%29.JPG

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4kuu+2013/

Elokuun kansio saatu alkuun 23 kuvalla. Kuvia muutamista havainnoista ja Nirvasta, koitan saada talteen vielä kuvia niistä linjoista jotka tulevat muuttumaan toisenlaisiksi 12.8. talviaikataulukauden alusta lähtien.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Elokuu+2013/

----------


## Elias

Uusia kuvia tullu vähän kaikkialta sitten viime päivityksen. 10 päivään ei oo kuvia tullu koulukiireiden ja flunssan takia.

Tämänpäiväisiä kuvia Pispalasta, tästä voi aloittaa selaamaan: 

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Elokuu+2013/IMG_3676.JPG

3.8. jälkeen tulleita kuvia, selaamisen voi aloittaa tästä:

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Elokuu+2013...3+%2825%29.JPG

 :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Jaa, syyskuun kansio paketissa, en oo näköjään muistanu edes siitä laittaa tänne.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Syyskuu+2013/

Ja lokakuun kuvasto alussa, linjaa Y7 ja muuta havaintoa.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Lokakuu+2013/

----------


## Elias

Uusia syksyisiä kuvia lauantailta Hatanpään poikkeusreitiltä, ym. keltasia fiilistelykuvia.

Tästä alkaen
http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Lokakuu+201...9+%2821%29.JPG

----------


## Elias

Lokakuun kansio valmis http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Lokakuu+2013/

Marraskuun kansio aloitettu http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Marraskuu+2013/

----------


## Elias

Oisko marraskuu sitten paketissa. Tältä päivältä 5 lumista kuvaa. Lumesta huolimatta oli kovin pimeää ja siksi ei saanut kovin hyviä kuvia liikkuvista autoista varsinkaan. Noh, eiköhän sitä pian ala tulemaan valoisampia kelejä jälleen.. Piristystä!

----------


## Karosa

> 


Tulisipa täällä pk-seudullakin jo lunta, alkaa kyllästyttää tää pimeys ja vesisade jo.  :Cool:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tulisipa täällä pk-seudullakin jo lunta, alkaa kyllästyttää tää pimeys ja vesisade jo.


Täällä päin maa on jo valkoinen. Ei tosin niin komeasti kuin Eliaksen kuvassa  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Joulukuun kansiotakin saatu jo alkuun kahdellakymmenellä kuvalla. Poikkeusreittikuviakin löytyy.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Joulukuu+2013/

----------


## Elias

Poikkeusreittien jälkeen otettuja kuvia löytyy tästä eteenpäin. http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Joulukuu+20...4nsilinjat.JPG

Viimeisimmät kuvat tältä päivältä. Rupeaa jo kello 14.00 olemaan kovin pimeää, joten rakeisuutta tulee kuviin. (kansion kaksi viimeistä kuvaa esimerkkinä)
Tämän takia ei ole tullut paljoa kuvattua. Joulun jälkeen sitten lisää.

----------


## Elias

Joulukuun kansio valmis. Kuvia jouluaattoillan Kalevankankaan vuoroista, Vehmaisista ja Kalkusta. http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Joulukuu+2013/

Tammikuun kansio saatu alkuun. Kuvia Kaukajärveltä, Annalan tulevalta päätteeltä ja Iidesrannasta.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2014/

Vuoden 2013 kuvat siirretty arkistoon.

Hyvää uutta vuotta kaikille!

----------


## Elias

Tammikuun kansio valmis. Ei isompia muutoksia. http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Tammikuu+2014/

Helmikuun kansio aluillaan. Lumisia kuvia mm. Sammon vt:ltä. http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Helmikuu+2014/

----------


## Elias

Kahdeksan uutta kuvaa lauantailta

Tästä eteenpäin

----------


## Elias

20 uutta kuvaa ystävänpäivältä

Tästä eteenpäin

mm. TKL 426/11, Paunu 88 tilaajaväreissä, Länsilinjat 96 tilaajaväreissä

----------


## Elias

Kuvailtu on, päivittää en ole jaksanut. Helmikuun kansio loppuun, *tästä* eteenpäin uusimmat lisäykset sinne.

Maaliskuun kansio myös aloitettu.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu+2014/

----------


## Elias

Maaliskuun kansio paketissa. *Tästä* eteenpäin tämänpäiväiset lisäykset.

Kansiosta löytyy mm.
Paunu #57 tilaajaväreissä & uusilla kilvillä
Kevätaurinkoisa kuvia, enimmäkseen Länsi-Tampereelta
Kuvia useista Paunun autoista
Kuva linjan Y33 nivelautosta

----------


## Elias

Huhtikuun kansiossa jo joitakin kuvia mm. Sorilasta, Linnainmaalta ja Vuoreksesta. Vuoreksessa järjestettiin asuntomessut 2012, laitoin muutamia kuvia nykytilanteesta.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+2014/
http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+2014/Vuores/

Poimintoja:

----------


## Elias

Toukokuun 2014 kansio on valmis.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+2014/

mm. Paunu #126 linjalla 50.

Kesäkuun 2014 kansio saatu alkuun.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Kes%C3%A4kuu+2014/

----------


## Elias

*Päivityksiä:*

Kesäkuun 2014 kansio valmis. Viimeisimmät kuvat mm. 30.6. muutoksista Pirkkalassa.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Kes%C3%A4kuu+2014/



Heinäkuun 2014 kansio alkuun. Kuvia Sääksjärveltä, jossa liikenne myös hieman muuttunut 30.6. jälkeen.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4kuu+2014/



Kesäkuun puolella päivittelin myös kuvia Virosta, "Järva-Jaani Vanatehnika Varjupaik", jossa on pihalla esitteillä vanhoja kulkuneuvoja neuvostoajalta. Oli siellä myös joitain vanhoja busseja sekä johdinauto ja raitiovaunu.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Omaa+tavaraa/Varjupaik/

----------


## Elias

Heinäkuun kansioon on lisätty uusia kuvia. Muutamia kuvia Vatialasta/Lentolasta ja Pirkkalasta.

http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4kuu+2014/

----------


## Elias

Uusia kuvia mm. Nokialta ja Nokian asemalta muuttuneesta liikenteestä

Tästä alkaen:
http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4k...6+%2870%29.JPG

----------


## Elias

Paljon on ehtinyt tapahtua sitten viime päivityksen - onpas siitä aikaa!

- *Elokuu 2014*: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Elokuu+2014/
Laivoja ja kuvia keskusta-alueelta

- *Syyskuu 2014*: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Syyskuu+2014/
Kuvia linjan 2 poikkeusreitiltä ja Pirkkahallilta messukuljetuksista

- *Lokakuu 2014*: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Lokakuu+2014/
Kuvia Pirkkalasta ja Pispalan valtatieltä, teli-Solarikset

- *Marraskuu 2014*: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Marraskuu+2014/
Kuvia Kaukajärven tienoilta. Toistaiseksi vielä kesken. Olosuhteet ovat haastavat, kun valoa on nyt erittäin vähän.

----------


## Elias

*Joulukuu 2014*. Itsenäisyyspäivän poikkeusreittejä Järvensivussa. Lumisia kuvia Pirkkalasta, Pispalasta, Sääksjärveltä ja Länsi-Tampereelta.

*Tammikuu 2015*. Pari kuvaa uudenvuodenyöltä sekä Pyynikintorilta. Kesken.

----------


## Elias

*Tammikuu 2015* valmis.

*Helmikuu 2015* aloitettu 22 uudella kuvalla. Vaihteeksi ollut aurinkoisiakin päiviä!

----------


## Elias

26 uutta kuvaa helmikuulta mm. Nokialta.

*Tästä* alkaen.

----------


## Elias

17 kuvaa maaliskuuhun *täältä*.

----------


## Elias

Päivityksiä:

- *Maaliskuu 2015*: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu+2015/
Kuvia Lielahdesta, Hatanpäältä, Tesomalta ja Hervannasta

- *Huhtikuu 2015*: http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+2015/
Kuvia Linnainmaan lähistöltä

- *Toukokuu 2015:* http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+2015/
Kuvia vapun juhlinnasta ja Pirkkalasta

Tällä hetkellä kuvat on sivustolla aseteltu siten, että ne venyvät selaimen ikkunan koon mukaan jopa hyvinkin suuriksi, jolloin niistä tulee epätarkempia suuremmalla resoluutiolla katseltaessa. Pitäisikö kaikkia kuvia pienentää, kuten esimerkiksi tsb:ssä on tehty (http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/kuukausikuvas...6_paunu143.jpg) vai säilyttää asia nykyisellään (http://elias.1g.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+20...48+%281%29.JPG, venyy selaimen ikkunan koon mukaan)? Olisi mukava kuulla edes jokin mielipide asiasta.

----------


## Elias

*Toukokuu 2015* valmis. Mukaan pääsi vielä viime päivityksen jälkeen kuvia hetkellisistä Hermian poikkeusreiteistä (esim. *tässä*).

*Kesäkuu 2015* valmis. Kuvia Vatialasta ja Lentolasta linjoista 1 ja 45 sekä kuukauden viimeiseltä päivältä joitakin sateisia kuvia Teiskontieltä ja sen lähtistöltä. Myös jokunen linjan 100 auto päässyt mukaan. Tässä joitakin mielestäni parhaita otoksia.

  

Kaipaisin myös edelleen mielipiteitä kuvien kokoon ja resoluutioon liittyen. Tietoa löytyy *tämän* kuvan kommentista. Vastatkaa vaikka siihen kommentteihin. Teidän mielipiteistänne olisi hyötyä!

Kiitos vielä kaikille sivuni kävijöille.  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

*Heinäkuu 2015* on jo tovin ollut valmis. Kuvia Lielahdesta, keskustasta ja Hervannasta. Sekalaista-osiosta löytyy joitakin kuvia etelänaapurin paikallisliikenteestä. Löytyi sieltä jopa jonkinlainen Wiimakin.

Myös *Elokuu 2015* on hyvässä vauhdissa. Valokuvia Tohlopista, Paasikiventieltä sekä Nokialta. Vielä linjasta 4 on kuvia Hervantakeskuksen reitiltä.

----------


## Elias

*Elokuu 2015* on valmis. Kuvia edellä mainittujen lisäksi Pyynikin ajojen lisäliikenteestä sekä muun muassa autosta TKL #129 linjalla 5.

Lisäksi *Syyskuu 2015* on tänään saanut lihaa alleen. Kuvia Pirkkahallilta.

----------


## Elias

Joitakin syksyisiä kuvia Messukylästä. Syksyn värisävyt piristävät hienosti kuvia.

*Tästä* alkaa tämän päivän lisäykset.

----------


## Elias

Lokakuisia kuvia keskusta-alueelta. Vielä riittää valoa mukavasti.
Vastapainoksi linja-autoille sekalaista-osiossa on kuvia Ratinan kauppakeskuksen rakennustyömaalta linja-autoaseman takaa.

Kuvien selailun voi aloittaa *tästä* Helmikkalalle vastikään tulleesta Lahti 402sta.

----------


## Melamies

Mahtava monttu, mutta ei taida tulla Tampereen Kamppia eli linja-autoasema on jäämässä maan pinnalle?
Entä jos ratapihan päälle rakennettavat hankkeet toteutuvat, siirtyykö linja-autoasema silloin sinne?

----------


## Elias

> Mahtava monttu, mutta ei taida tulla Tampereen Kamppia eli linja-autoasema on jäämässä maan pinnalle?
> Entä jos ratapihan päälle rakennettavat hankkeet toteutuvat, siirtyykö linja-autoasema silloin sinne?


Linja-autoasema jää nykyiselle paikalleen. Tuosta uudesta muutaman vuoden päästä valmistuvasta Ratinan kauppakeskuksesta on ilmeisesti tarkoitus olla suora liukuporrasyhteys tms. linja-autoasemalle. Monttuun tulee muun muassa massiivinen yli tuhannen paikan parkkihalli kauppakeskuksen alle. Eli ei ihan Kamppia. Matkakeskussuunnitelmat on kauempana tulevaisuudessa, mutta on toki vuosia väläytelty sitä mahdollisuutta, että rautatieasemalle tulisi jonkinlainen matkakeskus.

----------


## Elias

Ei näemmä ole tullut päiviteltyä hetkeen tänne. Kuvasivulle sen sijaan ilmestyy lähes viikoittain uusia kuvia.

*Joulukuu 2015* pitää sisällään kuvia Hervannan valtaväylältä, Muotialasta ja keskussairaalan tienoilta.

*Tammikuun kansiosta* löytyy jo lähes parikymmentä kuvaa Pirkkalasta sekä Kalkun lähistöltä.

----------


## Elias

Kuukausittaiset kuvakansiot vuodelta 2016 ja sitä ennen löytyvät *täältä*.

Kun kaikki pakolliset lunta tarvitsevat juhlapyhät olivat ohitse, oli maanantaina 2. tammikuuta maa valkea ja lumipyry koetteli Tamperetta lähes koko päivän. Tämä tarjosi mainion tilaisuuden kuvata lähes postikortinomaisia maisemia, ja toi tullessaan varsin loistavia ja tunnelmallisia kuvia. Sähköbussitkin näyttävät aivan erilaisilta lumisissa maisemissa. Tässä muutamia poimintoja *tammikuun kansiosta*.

----------


## Elias

Ainakin kerran puoleen vuoteen olisi hyvä päivittää tätäkin aihetta. Kuukausittaiset kuvakansiot löytyvät tuttuun tapaan kuluneelta ja edeltäviltä vuosilta *täältä*.

Keväältä voisi erityisesti nostaa esille *toukokuun kansion*, jossa kuvia on etenkin raitiotien rakentamisen vuoksi myllerryksissä olevista paikoista, Sammonkadulta ja Itsenäisyydenkadulta. *Kesäkuun kansio* jäi sisällöltään melko kapeaksi, mutta ehtipä sinnekin tallentua esimakua raitiotiestä, kun Tampereella vieraili Ratikkapäivänä 6.6. Helsinkiin matkalla ollut raitiovaunu. *Heinäkuun kansiolla* on sitä vastoin senkin puolesta tarjota eniten kuvia pitkään aikaan, noin nelisenkymmentä kappaletta. Kuvia voi löytää muun muassa linjojen 3 ja 5 poikkeusreiteiltä Hervannassa, tylsästä mutta kauniista kesäpäivästä Linnainmaalla ja Sääksjärvellä, Paunun uutuuttaan kiiltävistä Volvoista Nekalassa sekä niin ikään Itsenäisyydenkadun työmaalta. Myös kesälinja 100 on dokumentoitu.

----------


## Elias

Ruska tarjoaa hyvän syyn päivittää.

*Elokuun kansion* tärppeinä sähköbussipäivä linjalla 6. Mukana video sähköbussilla Lukonmäen kipuamisesta ylöspäin. Kuvia myös TKL:n viimeisiltä päiviltä linjalla 21, kun Tesoman uusi liikekeskus kohoaa taustalla. Talvikauden alusta alkaen linjaa on ajanut Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne. Linjan 6 poikkeavan kaluston lisäksi muistikortille tallentui myös kuva Pitkäniemessä järjestettävien Ylis-festareiden lisäliikenteestä.

*Syyskuun kansion* lähes kolmekymmentä kuvaa tarjoavat näkymiä raitiotietyömaalta Pyynikintorin ja Hämeenkadun välistä sekä ihanan värikkäitä syksyisiä otoksia Pispalasta.

----------

